# are banana leaf toxic to tortoises



## wildponey21 (Apr 29, 2012)

i was at at wegmans and saw they have banana leaves for sale . i was wondering if they are ok to give to my torts.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes, they are OK.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 29, 2012)

Ours love them!


----------



## wildponey21 (Apr 29, 2012)

ok thanks i will get some


----------



## pugsandkids (Apr 29, 2012)

Ha, I don't think I'll ever find those in our stores! Good to know though.


----------



## zesty_17 (Apr 29, 2012)

banana leaves are ok for torts... but do not confuse them with bird of paradise (looks similar, because that is toxic). Our torts love banana leaves though.


----------



## Katherine (Apr 29, 2012)

Tortoises are not good for banana leaves, they mow my trees right to the ground! But yes, as others said, safe food item!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 29, 2012)

katherine said:


> Tortoises are not good for banana leaves, they mow my trees right to the ground! But yes, as others said, safe food item!


----------



## wildponey21 (Apr 30, 2012)

for any one that lives in Rochester NY we have wegmens. They are the top store to shope in for food and so on in the usa. They carry catus pads and many many differnt fruits and greens along with anything else. they have a few stores in pa if you go to
www.wegmans.com They will special oder things for you like for me they care cactus pads and aloe leaves and more let me know what you think.


----------



## socialworker81 (Apr 30, 2012)

Sometimes I find cactus fruit at the wegmans here in PA. My torts go crazy for it  I do love all the wonderful things I can find for them to eat there!


----------



## wildponey21 (Apr 30, 2012)

well if yo ask they will spceal oder them for you and if you buy the case they will give a discount for 
buying in bulk


----------



## socialworker81 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know! If I buy a case of cactus fruit, my torts will think they have won the lottery. Lol. I will have to look into the cactus pads though. I have only seen them in the store once, and it was many many years ago...


----------



## wildponey21 (Apr 30, 2012)

well not sure but up here they get them. They should in pa smae store


----------



## Snapper925 (Apr 30, 2012)

Must be an east coast store


----------



## fiftyfive (Jul 24, 2012)

I grow my own bananas and was happy to find my red foot enjoys a leaf or two... more like part of a leaf as they (banana leaves) are so big. Does anyone know the feeding frequency or dietary properties of banana plant leaves? Like I said, I grow a few banana plants and have a good supply of them, therefore I do not want to over-do it and I dont want to limit the use if it is good as well.


----------

